# Unputdownable book



## Enquiring Mind

How would you say in Czech a book that is "unputdownable" - so interesting that you want to read it right to the end in one go? 
Yes, it's an ugly and maybe rather clumsy word in English, but it's crept into common parlance.
Can you say "neodložitelný" for a book?  I'm thinking odložit/postpone, though I realise it has other meanings too.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## werrr

Enquiring Mind said:


> How would you say in Czech a book that is "unputdownable" - so interesting that you want to read it right to the end in one go?
> Yes, it's an ugly and maybe rather clumsy word in English, but it's crept into common parlance.


I don't think we have an exact equivalent, but there are some phrases which could be close enough. You could use *poutavý*, *strhující*, *chytlavý* as a loose single-adjective translation.

Idiomatic translation could go along the line *jedním dechem*:
_kniha, kterou přečtete jedním dechem_​_kniha na jeden dech_​You could try also *se zatajeným dechem*, but that's more like English *suspenseful* or *in breathless suspense*.

An finally, there is nothing wrong on describing the idea in full words:
_kniha, kterou neodložíte, dokud ji nedočtete_​


> Can you say "neodložitelný" for a book?  I'm thinking odložit/postpone, though I realise it has other meanings too.
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Don't worry about the secondary temporal meaning of *odložit*.

It's not common expression, but it could work in some contexts. The problem is that the word is commonly used idiomatically as meaning *handy* or *being a must*. I think the expressions like *neodložitelná detektivka* or *neodložitelný román* are fine, but I would avoid *neodložitelná kniha* in this context.


----------



## just.am

"neodložitelný" is just as clumsy as "unputdownable" except that it hasn't crept into common parlance in Czech . I would say Czech is much less flexible in adopting new words and playing with words - so you must be careful. 
You are not giving any context so it's hard to say - it may sound creative, but it may also sound _very_ clumsy. It may work in some semi-formal review, as some kind of subjective evaluation:
"_závěrem musím říct, že ta kniha je prostě naprosto neodložitelná!_"
I think it also sounds better if you elaborate the idea a bit more: 
"_je to kniha, kterou před spaním odložíte jen s obtížemi - bude se vám před spaním těžko odkládat_" 

If you want to play if safe - go for something werrr suggests, most natural to me sounds:
"_čte se jedním dechem_" 
or any of the adjectives suggested "_poutavý, chytravý..._" bud that looses any creativity at all - in fact, those are quite clichés


----------



## Emys

Kniha, od které se nedokážete odtrhnout


----------

